# 1950s Champion Sports 3-Speed project



## Groundhog (Sep 26, 2015)

I picked up a dirty and semi-crusty Champion bike at the local Habitat Restore and spent a few hours cleaning it so far. Have to say, I'm impressed with the survival of the chrome. The candy apple paint really glows. Only immediate concern was a stripped pedal hole. In a moment of brainlessness I decided tapping the crank from the back side would produce the requisite left hand thread (ugh). Now waiting on a left hand tap to come in the mail so hopefully I can salvage the crank. Anyway, turned out to be a nice-looking bike and should be good once cables are trimmed and rest is lubed up. Hoping to ride daily again now that weather is cooling down.


----------



## Groundhog (Sep 26, 2015)

Sorry it took a while to get pics up and in the right forum section. Other than the pedal issue and basic maintenance, I'd like to get the reflective tape off the headbadge decal (the tape is printed with the same design but it's pretty faded. Wonder what the safest goo-gone type stuff is to do so and avoid harming the decal?


----------



## wrongway (Sep 28, 2015)

That is sharp! I have a Robin Hood that I'm thinking of painting that color. Nice!!


----------



## Groundhog (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks!
I saw a Robin Hood in person for the first time at the swap meet in Hershey a year or two ago- great bike and headbadge! I guess painting one red would make it a 'Will Scarlet' edition


----------

